# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  This is my dream

## Patience108

So this is me starting work book :smiley: 
My wish is to become a super regular Lucid dreamer
I know it will take time and effort and I want to put in what it takes  :Cool: 
I am messing about a bit with the tutorials recommended by dv - the tutorials are great it's me that's piddeling around- I am trying to stick with the dild method as I think most of my LD's have been these. I have kind of got a regular practice but it is a bit ropy and I would realy like to tighten it up so I can be confident and go on for a few months with one particular routine as recommended... So it's with that I need help just now I spose :Good idea: 

I was really  motivated from the day I joined DV ~ next day I had 5 dilds- this never happend befor so am keen to tap in to more of that . I should note I have a Lucid dream count of about 15 or so. I have had them spontaneously over some years and really want to learn to develop the mind set to have regular Lucid Dreams.

Didn't Lucid last few nights - but lots of dreams recorded - on voice recorder as its a bit difficult for me to write with an injury :smiley:  I usualy record 2-4 dreams per night

Dream signs
Restaurants
Dark ally's 
War zones
Staircase 
G
Y
Playing a drum
Cleaning a house or rooms
Murders
Trying to catch a murdere or get away
Strong emotions
Smoochy scenes

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome, Patience! 

Wow, 5 lds just after joining DV, that is fantastic! In such a case, be sure go stick around and also keep up the practices and you'll be having many more soon!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Patience108

Thanks  :Bliss: if i write here now is it in my work book? What is difference between DJ entries and WBook entries - is one more important?  ::rolllaugh::  cheers

----------


## Patience108

Yes the 5 LDs were a real shock and have boosted my confidence a lot. I have had the odd LD over the years but never focused on it. Quite a few years back I started waking up at about 3pm most nights sitting up a bit maybe meditating and would notice these amazing spacious often blissful places I seemed to go after lying back down to go to sleep - not like other realms just very awair of being in bed but super relaxed and feeling so bright and clear - some times I would make it last for ages and some times it went into a dream but always very light and delightful. 

Now I see this was wbtb I was doing - but not sure what doing - maybe I was in a place just befor Wilding?
Anyway the 5 the other day were after wbtb - I was very aware I was in bed then next For a while very aware I was in dream and managed to say I am dreaming and go about a bit  next I would in bed very aware of that for a while - then next After a bit feeling myself aware in a dream again and getting on with something :Cool:  was Greatest so far! It felt like I was experimenting with the boundary of sleep and dream but quite effortlessly - wish I could hone in on that activity ::alien:: 
Any ideas for homing in on right stuff  :smiley:  in sustainable way  :laugh:

----------


## Patience108

During the day, no matter what you are doing, stop and ask yourself "Am I dreaming"? 
Look around. Examine your surroundings. Does everything look the way it should? 
Ask yourself how you got there. What have you been doing 5 minutes ago? And before that? 

Now it's time to do a Reality Check (RC), and a mantra (simple phrase that you repeat).

There are many different RCs and mantras that you can chose from, or you can make your own.

For this example I will use the classic "looking at hands" RC with mantra.

Bring your hands up to chest level and look at your palms. 
Examine them. Do they look as they normally do? Count your fingers. Don't presume how many you have. 
Say "Next time I'm dreaming, I look at my hands and realize I'm dreaming."
Put your hands down, bring them back up and repeat RC with mantra a few times.
It doesn't really matter how many times you do it. What matters is that you believe that you could be in a dream, you just don't know it yet. Don't, at any point, think to yourself "No, I'm not dreaming."

Repeat above steps when you are sitting on your bed ready to go to sleep.
As you are falling asleep, repeat your mantra only.

These 9 steps are In the Dild presentation given by Naiya

I have been remembering to do the steps and hope to be more consistent each day.
When I look around and question my environment I also first say " I am dreaming " looking around I try to feel " I am dreaming" - At this point I some times add a little Day Dream in where I imagine myself realy amazed and looking around at everything in aw and I imagine myself saying " wow I am dreaming - this is all a dream! How wonderful!" If I have time I do this via a few times.

Then I do th RC looking at hands and counting fingers - sometimes the visualisation variation one and sometimes a real life one - sometimes imagining little wee fingers grow on my way back of counting and then I can say " Yes I am dreaming - wow" Sometimes just seeing the reality that my hand look normal and then saying the mantra " Next time I dream I will recognise I am dreaming "

Now I sit for my evening 10 mins befor laying down to rest/sleep - I will meditation a short bit then reaffirm the visualisation of the day as many times as I comfortably can and add a bit more to the vis concerning what I do next after becoming Lucid - ok? :bedtime:  ::thanks::

----------


## NyxCC

> Thanks if i write here now is it in my work book? What is difference between DJ entries and WBook entries - is one more important?  cheers



Yes, it is totally your workbook. You can track your progress here, write down any ideas, experiments, the practices. You also have a dream journal where you can post your dreams if you like. Be sure at any rate to keep a personal journal (whether in paper or digital) for your own tracking purposes and to train recall. You can then share on the DV DJ anything you feel like sharing.  :smiley: 





> Any ideas for homing in on right stuff  in sustainable way



Wbtbs are great for ld induction, whether for dilds or wilds. And as you said they allow one to explore the boundaries of sleep. Try to find a scheme that isn't too disruptive - maybe 1-2 short wbtbs during the week and a longer one during the weekend. You can also use any natural wakes as micro wbtbs where you can practice short versions of most induction techs.

----------


## Patience108

> Yes, it is totally your workbook. You can track your progress here, write down any ideas, experiments, the practices. You also have a dream journal where you can post your dreams if you like. Be sure at any rate to keep a personal journal (whether in paper or digital) for your own tracking purposes and to train recall. You can then share on the DV DJ anything you feel like sharing. 
> 
> Do you know an app for apple or another technical devise altogether that you can record on ( for wake ups during the night) to and then that voice recording is then transcribed - so that one would have a written copy and the ability to print out if one wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> Wbtbs are great for ld induction, whether for dilds or wilds. And as you said they allow one to explore the boundaries of sleep. You can also use any natural wakes as micro wbtbs where you can practice short versions of most induction techs.



it seems very often when i have these awake times my mind is not wanting to make any effort with anything but wants to kind of space out - when this happens sometimes its good and leads me to relax deeply with awareness deepening - othertimes i dont manage to relax with awareness at all but just go out like a light ...

How to spot the difference between these times? That would be most usefull to know by how ones mind feels when one wakes as to whether a short or long wbtb or whether dild + mild or wild is best ... ::alien::  
Maybe its a question i should post in the relavent Tutorial... ::-P:

----------


## Patience108

Do you know an app for apple or another technical devise altogether that you can record on ( for wake ups during the night) to and then that voice recording is then transcribed - so that one would have a written copy and the ability to print out if one wanted?

----------


## NyxCC

> Do you know an app for apple or another technical devise altogether that you can record on ( for wake ups during the night) to and then that voice recording is then transcribed - so that one would have a written copy and the ability to print out if one wanted?



I usually use the notes app, though archiving them to a word file is a real pain. Could try writing in the good old MS Word app as it facilitates transfer and you can access it anywhere later on and possibly print. In the latest OS there is the possibility to use voice dictation for typing too - it appears as a mic button on the keyboard but you have to speak clearly and watch what it types to avoid gibberish. 





> it seems very often when i have these awake times my mind is not wanting to make any effort with anything but wants to kind of space out - when this happens sometimes its good and leads me to relax deeply with awareness deepening - othertimes i dont manage to relax with awareness at all but just go out like a light ...
> 
> How to spot the difference between these times? That would be most usefull to know by how ones mind feels when one wakes as to whether a short or long wbtb or whether dild + mild or wild is best ... 
> Maybe its a question i should post in the relavent Tutorial...



Well, you can try to determine how sleepy you feel. If you are very sleepy, in general it is recommended to do a longer wbtb. Also, if you are more sleepy wilding will probably won't work as you will fall asleep rather quickly and into deeper sleep (again you can try to work around this by increasing wbtb time). Mild and mantras come in handy at all times and can lead to lds by being incubated in dreams or by helping you remember.

----------


## Patience108

::D: Work book update

Last few days I have been reflecting regularly on my kind of extreme interest in LD. And further trying to bring the idea of being lucid in my dreams to life throughout my WL - Some conversation with Sageouse inspired me a lot the other day and I know I am extremely keen to be able  to Wild at will. I am definitely spending some time over on Sageouses Wild Induction place on the Forum - just need to find time in the day to read and take it all in, but I do get exited by it so I know it's up my street !

 I started to realise my wbtb was quite embarrassing to me as it was getting so I hardly could make an effort to stir myself awake without an excuse of some sort...
So this morning after waking up natualy at 12 - I thought this is too early as I haven't been in bed long ( first excuse  :wink2:  then woke at about 2 and thought " yes I feel nicely awake I will lay here and remember my dream ...fell asleep. Alarm went gently off at 3 and I was very happy to be woken  and soon just nodded off... naturally again at 4.15 - I saw how petty my efforts had been at getting up to I literally dragged myself up and sat quietly for 30 mins - felt myself nicely awake- I had realised today what might be lacking was my enthusiasm of a dream goal, - I have done some simple ones like Breath under water, fly ,dive into a river so I had to think of some more and for some reason I don't come up with them easily ... 
I decided I wanted to ride on horseback freely on the hills. So as I sat  for wbtb I imagined this a lot.

As I lay down I made a decision to attempt Wild and succeed. As I lay there I did more vis on seeing my self become lucid and my boyfriend telling me to do a reality check as I could be dreaming , doing it and saying " I am dreaming " and then on riding the horse and saying I am awake in my dreams.

I recognised the HI and reminded myself to go with it but not to get involved and also some images and dreamy scenes started emerging - Some little dreams seemed to come and go...

At some point I noticed the feeling of it all was a certain type of feeling ( I really must hone in on this again !)and I felt I should go with it as this might lead me the right way - it was a kind of dreamy/present / alive / gentle feeling - next I was moving my dream body from side to side and remembered this is a good place to be - I rolled my body quite forcefully out to my left and almost opened my eyes but told myself not yet...I knew I was in dream world now and felt myself come threw the wall next to my bed and start to fly . I don't think it was very vivid and I was concerned about waking up if I opened my eyes wide ...so didn't remember to rub my hands together to increase clarity.
Next I was flying - it was the easiest flying so far as I didn't feel restricted or heavy and even experimented with making the world around me go faster by me so that it felt like I was flying faster - it worked and felt like an amazing effortless fly.

Then I felt I was back in my body - I could feel my tongue nicely in capsulated in my mouth so I was relieved swallowing was not an issue ( as I have had that before)
I lay for a while and found myself in a dream Lucid again.
I remembered I wanted to ride a horse so looked around for one - I said " when I turn around there will be a horse " but there were only 2 DC there - I got a bit down coz I couldn't find a horse so decided to go and fly again, was good fun. I will bring the dream up again in WL possibly and ask the DC where my horse is perhaps and imagine her telling me" over there"...

So it was great to LD again! It's absolutely great - any ideas to help me on my LD way are most welcome - Thank you ::happyme::

----------


## NyxCC

That's fantastic, Patience! Congrats on the lds!  ::goodjob:: 

So far you seem to be doing great! Keep it up.

----------


## Patience108

Cheers Ny.  ::cheers:: 

 I have a feeling I need to think up more imaginative things to do to inspire me and help me to literaly " move " from thinking I am in my bed into the dream world - for some reason I find it hard to think of things ... I read somewhere its best to think of simple to do  first of all so as to sort of get you attuned to the whole LD thing,

 have you got some ideas of reachable goals for me ::thanks::

----------


## NyxCC

Do you mean things to do in the dream, as in particular tasks? You can have a look at the montly tasks we have for some ideas. Most of the basic tasks are good for dreamers with diverse levels of experience, so you can try going for them straight away. This month's basic task is to smell any object with smell irl, so if you like this task - go for it! 

http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ay-2015-a.html

Task 1: smell an object

I don't want to overhwelm you with a lot of tasks at this point, so if you like this one try to complete it. We can later come up with something else - I am curious already what the tasks for next month will be.  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

Yo ::alien::  I am back - after a wedding took loads of time - still tired from it,but back!

LD this morning called "deep dive"

Was having a nld it was around 5 am I woke up and realised I must put my mind more into LD mode so started imagining myself coming Lucid by looking at my hand s and then saying I am dreaming - then I wanted to remember where my body was in bed and say my name out loud and some other names I have that friends call me coz I have been reading the great thread started by Sageouse about memory ( which I really like and am still reading as there is sooo much more to LDreaming as everyone keeps saying on that thread!) 

Anyway this time I forgot all that and remembered I wanted to try for the task of the month when Ny told me about it in last message. So I wanted to smell and taste a lovely ripe pear - so I did ! 

I was going along in my NL and feeling quite perky I started to engage with some of the DC around me, flirting, so I started getting the feeling of Lucidity in that way I think ... So I came to the end of a row of DC and I saw a deep dark pool of water - just from one second to the next I knew I had to dive into the water to get Lucid/ so I jumped - 
In full awainess of being in the dream I breathed in the water and felt great marvelling at the feeling of breathing under water ! The pool was very dark and deep so didn't feel that great I knew this was a dream and remembered my goal. I imagined a pear floating towards me and took hold of it and smelt it- yes it smelt like a pear - I bit into it - yes it tasted yummy like a pear - I woke up soon after this as the water was not that enjoyable ; dark, murky etc.

Lucidity was not vast - I noticed my dreaming space was quite small - I could not see far around me - it will be great to see far and wide one of these Lucid Dream day/Nights 

So I think that means I have done a totm!? ::dancingcow::

----------


## NyxCC

Yay! Well done, Patience! Congrats on your first totm!  ::goodjob::

----------


## Patience108

Cheers Ny   ::rolllaugh::  yes it feels great to have done it and then call it in to DV etc  ::D: 

Thanks for suggesting it as I was thinking I was too new etc  ::alien::  - food is a favourite thing for me so it was up my street  :wink2:  but will keep trying for other totm 's  ::cheers:: 

I am on wbtb now - I feel a bit nervy after completing totm and folk saying weldone etc - could I REALY be part of this cool team of dreamers  :Cool:

----------


## NyxCC

> I am on wbtb now - I feel a bit nervy after completing totm and folk saying weldone etc - could I REALY be part of this cool team of dreamers



You are absolutely part of the cool team of dreamers!  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

::alien:: Hello my dearest workbook Friends :smiley: 
I have been attempting wake back to bed each night and still recording at least three or four dreams per night or I should say 2 to 4 Per night on average. :;-): 
I have listened to Percys audio lessons recently which were wonderful and have helped me to start to get an actual feeling of the mild technique which went beyond what I had before which was full of questionmarks I feel now a bit clearer about the Mild technique. I feel clear about how and when to visualise and exactly how to focus on tasks this has become clearer now so I hope to implement this further I will put more about that in my workbook soon. Also carrying on reading Sageouses Fundementals thread wich is awesome  ::chuckle:: 
This particular update is one which is about my last dream this morning I had many non-lucid dreams this morning but my last one I finally got somewhere…
Some advice I had read in one of gabs threads where she was telling somebody after the hypnagogic imagery has started within the wild attempt - how she gets into the dream was to pick a point and say " I am there"

I have had  a few lucid dream so far in a short time but they were all Mild or Dild  probably more like Dild as I am a beginner my Mild technique is in very,very early stages. So although this has been the case and I often do wake back to bed and I often get to stages passed my body being very relaxed and twitches stopping, sensation stopping and sometimes I have got to a point where I feel my dream body moving on contorting - like I may feel my jaw my jawbone has dislocated and changed shape this kind of thing. Then recently I definitely noticed the vibration stage, but sometime after this I usually fall asleep or go into a very mellow relaxed state but don't go into any dream. The times that I did have Dild are usually after these attempts at Wild ; sometimes taking up to 2 hours of lying very very still ...then finally when I turned over onto my side and try to keep the lucid dream idea live in my mind as I fell asleep I had most of my Dild successes like this.
Anyway this morning I had many dreams and I knew I had a day off so I had a late lyin bed - with 12 hours of sleep and maybe 5 or 6 recorded dreams but failing to get a Lucid Dream. So by my last dream in the morning I decided as I lay in bed quietly that I wondered what was doing wrong - maybe my perception of it or the way I was saying the mantra maybe my self awareness, but there was something I needed to pinpoint...At that moment I experimented with the way I said the mantra and I felt myself saying "I am dreaming I am dreaming "in a very close way ...where I was almost whispering it to myself within myself ( not speaking out loud tho ) and then I noticed another way of saying out where I was almost saying it to another person outside me so in other words saying it further away and then I  was saying the mantra into myself again...
 As I carried on saying the mantra pointing it inwards "I am dreaming I am Dreaming"  was bring it into myself obviously in my mind - I started to notice the hypnagogue near points and your advice to the dreamer above I mentioned came into my mind and I should pick pick one of these points and say "I am there".

 So I did this and I found myself travelling towards this point and the experience was like nothing I had before like a tunnel I was going towards his point then - Indian music started playing quite loudly an enjoyable sound. As it played louder and clearer -I went moving faster towards what point, which I imagined was the dream scene starting to emerge - uuuggghh for some reason I decided to experiment and pull myself back from it slowly so as to really get a feel for this surge that was happening...I felt a surge of going forward and the surge as coming out,and of course at this point I wanted to feel the search going back in again however it didn't happen. I was really annoyed with myself. And of course happy about having the experience but really wished I'd stayed in. 
Now I've managed to get that far to do it once do you think that I will be able to do it easily again - of course I want to trust myself that I can but I'm so happy about the fact that I actually managed to do something close what I've been reading about all these months  :wink2:  - 

Hhhmm -words of experience welcome from dreamers   ::alien::

----------


## NyxCC

Hey Patience, it sounds you were on your way to having a full wild experience. Nice!  :smiley: 





> Now I've managed to get that far to do it once do you think that I will be able to do it easily again - of course I want to trust myself that I can but I'm so happy about the fact that I actually managed to do something close what I've been reading about all these months  -



I cannot say for sure if you will have the same experience right away with ease or not, as this is something very subjective and the only way to find out is by trying. So, if you have the time/opportunity to experiment with this, do so! And don't forget that the end goal of all techniques isn't just to get a wild or dild, but to get an ld. So even if you don't end up having a wild, you still may get an ld afterwards from spending time in wbtb and thinking about lding.

----------


## Patience108

Thanks Ny - your encouragement is apreciated  :smiley:  
Am doing just that as time alows  ::tardis::  ::tardis::  ::tardis::

----------


## Patience108

::doh::  I did wake back to bed this morning around 4am - stayed up for about half an hour. Was a bit emotional from yesterday as I had some difficult moments with my friend - it had stayed on my mind and I hadn't been able to write down a dream either. Emotional well being and stability help a lot with recall etc I have noticed.

Went to bed on back with new pillow which felt great :wink2:  fan on , nice cool air, with everything in my mind from my last experience (of almost ) i drifted off with my mantra " I am in a dream, I am in a dream " and the occasional " remember"

At some point noticed HI and made mental note that it was a good sign and to stick with it - no excitement no hesitation needed at this time Patience.

Very mellow feeling came I recognised from other times then the jump to the dream! It was not as strong this time and maybe because I had been telling myself it was important not to make it a deal etc as I've been advised and as I see as the logical way forward to the LD. 

I was suddenly in pitch black - it was dreamland tho I was sure - as I had been emotional in waking life I acted so next ...and called out into the blackness for help and my friends name ... once and then once again very loud. Soon after that I was awake in bed again. I felt happy and disappointed - of course - I didn't do something fun or enlightening ..., oh well I am what I am and that moment I called for help from my friend Ok - I was still Lucid in a dream so it's a step forward. 
Would I class this as a LD? There will be more learning and enjoying to come Patience! :Shades wink:

----------


## NyxCC

I think it could count, it was the beginning of the lucid dream. With wild sometimes there is a delay in some of the senses (touch, sight, hearing), as the body switches from external to internal senses. So, it may happen that the scene is darker for a while (but again it doesn't always have to be). I can understand calling your friend's name for help. Actually, a lot of dreamers try to get their DCs to help them out in such situations, when the dream is becoming unstable, or to get them out of the darkness, ask and expect the DC to lend you a hand. Really cool you used this strategy instinctively.  :smiley: 

Also, I saw you completed another totm! Congrats!  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

Cheers  ::alien::  Yes thanks for telling me that about getting help...interesting - have you ever used help in this way? [I] hope - or i should say [I] AM  sure _ will get another chance soon _   to put it to the test - been  realy tired again - will wbtb again soon wheni am i bit more rejuvenated ::rainbow::

----------


## Patience108

Reality Checks:
- Look at hands, count fingers

Dream Signs:
- Being chased
- Murder
- water
- Staircases
- being in bed
- talking to people in my iPad through mind reading and direct comunication ( they usually contact me I think
- my significant other
- women dancing : being relaxed,  jolly and sexy

Short-Term Goals:*
- keep on developing Day by day
- keep reading Fundementals by Sageous until I really get it 
- practice RRC through out each day
- plan at least 3 proper wbtb each week
- fully experience wild
-always be  working on a basic task ie - incubating through the day
- keep Accomplishing tasks and see real progress
- have fun ::alien:: 


Long-Term Goals:
- Keep increasing LD and experience in LD
- Never give up making LD a way of life - Self Awarness and Memeory 
- Remember and really understand LD is about me developing my mind in order to know myself fully and be of some good use


Lucid/Dream Recall History: 
Had some LD through life - started to focus intensely about 3 month ago and now feel completely hooked. My intuition tells me it's very beneficial for me to develop in LD


Current Technique:
- Learning about RRC and using it through day wit RC 
+ Mantra + incubation
- wbtb at least 4 nights per week + working on wild

----------


## NyxCC

> Cheers  Yes thanks for telling me that about getting help...interesting - *have you ever used help in this way*? [I] hope - or i should say [I] AM  sure _ will get another chance soon _   to put it to the test - been  realy tired again - will wbtb again soon wheni am i bit more rejuvenated



If the dream gets really unstable and there are DCs nearby I usually go cling to them - start touching their faces and hands and whine about getting their help. It's kind of funny if one thinks about it, but it works.  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

Hey :wink2: 

Not sure why but been in a slow period with LDing - Funny to say it tho as _ am a begginner anyway!_ Iam doing the RRC ( not with a reminder tho) + RC of looking at hands and then some visualisation of me getting Lucid - I got a bit down I think coz I coulnt get the tree totm and put alot of effort in - but maybe its just still too advanced for me and I probly need to keep it more simple just now. Flying was pretty easy and breathing under water so i am trying to think of another elemental one - maybe walk through a huge fire? any ideas for me at total beginning level? :mwahaha: 

I had some first snipits  - 2 tiny LD this morning - I am reading and keeping inmind the 3rd lesson of Sageous - "Practice nurturing Scemas" - tha tmeans i am watching the H.I and seeing how it develops into shapes etc, right?

It has been interesting - this morning the H.I was looking like the fur of an animal at one point ... then later the LD Was about me looking at a fury little animals head laying on the ground, then i saw another just like it - then I saw the full animal next to it with its head on- I tried to reach out fo the fury head but my hands were not in sight and my body was maybe not fully in dream world - I woke up... ::alien::

----------


## NyxCC

Hey Patience! Do not ever be disappointed if something doesn't work right away in an ld, it can happen to anyone. The only way to learn is to keep trying until you learn how to do it with greater ease. It's actually a very important process as you can discover for yourself as well as to share with others how you observe that things work, what to do and not to do, etc. 

As for a task to do, I think maybe try a pocket summon. Check your pocket and see what object you find there. Or you can try to summon a particular object. This can be practiced for all sorts of items so it never wears out.  :smiley: 

Congrats on your recent lds!  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

Thanks a mill  ::alien::  will keep that pocket summon in mind and bring it in to dream land ... Maybe a very special key! Or something [I] was keeping safe ... Or a chocolat bar ::D:

----------


## Patience108

Gonna start up with this work book again to keep a bit more of a track on here of my progress  ::breakitdown::  oh yes it's been about 1 year Since I became interested for real in being a Lucid dreamer  ::alien:: 

Some great news  ::D: 

I am a lucid dreamer!!!

I have been taking part in totm's and getting quite a few accomplished too - I am really happy about this progress!

Quite a few dreams are in my DJ here but I have been spending more time getting them into my personal DJ recently as some topics are personal things I am working through - mostly putting totm's in here now...but that can change 

Using my buzzer some days and some days not. I am developing a good basic mindset and intention of lucid dreaming I think - there's still ups and downs but generally not stressful any more - just becoming more and more a part of who I am i.e " I love lucidity  :smiley:  and pretty obsessed with it I suppose! "

 Reading through my first couple of posted was fun seeing what I Was thinking all those months ago and I was happy to see I am still working on that basic practice set out by the 9 points I mention ... I will write up again soon a more close analysis of what I am doing 

The Fundementals are still very important to me as I see more and more how they are the key - thanks to Sageous's thread  ::goodjob2::  :sageous: 

I Love Dream Views and value the site/people very much - soo thankful it's helped me develop some thing so very precious to me!

 :OK Bye now:  :Off to Bed:    My two favourite's  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

Hey Patience! Good to see you catch up with the workbook and dream journalling.

Regarding renaming the workbook, just go to your first post, click on edit, then go to advanced. From there you can change the title of your post, which is the name of your workbook.  :smiley: 

Happy lucidversary! To many fantastic dreams!  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

Planning with reflections  ::dreaming::  ::dreaming:: 

The more I become aware of the symbols of my dreams, the more I embrace the visions and places of my dream world, the more comfortable and intuitive my subconscious works with me in creating the dream scapes around me as I enter ...naturally, easily. With wonder and grace, with grit and readiness - I know it as part of myself, my beautiful, insightful nature so abundant with creation and formation of ideas and fancies...I want to know myself more and more 

I walk my dream, I float and I roll - I stand and go! I am here in my dream. I am conscious and clear, I love the decisions I make in progress with my dreaming mind - how magical, how powerful, how empowering ✨

The Kind Intelligent Man, The Bar Man, The Snake, The Monster Man, The Goddess, The Child, The Children, The Mother and Father, The Brother and Sister, The Family, The Dog, The Wolf, The Farmer, My Desire, The Murderer, The Dinner Guests, The Wise Man, 

The Red Telephone, The Comfortable Chair, The Bed, The Carpet, 

The Road, The Busy Street, The Coastal Village, The Starry Night, The Snowy Place, The Dark and Dimly Lit, The Car, The River, The Water, The Temple, The Houses

Driving, Running, Sleeping and Dozing, Skating and Biking and Flying

Rich in Symbology I yearn to know you all as my experience of myself  ::wizard::

----------


## Patience108

A wee update - I am thinking alot about my shaddow dreams and been listening to chapter 42 in William Buhlman's "Adventures in the after life" audio -  The affermations are about inpowering you to think big in every moment ✨

So today and i hope in general I am being super awrae of my mindset and thoughts - doing my usual questioning and " I am dreaming " ...amazement and then also reminding myself regularly the " I am a spiritual explorer✨"
That " I am a multidimentional being✨" and that " I demand the next level right now✨" also that " The present is where i create my life - the power of being here now in the present is mine ✨

I had an exellent dream on waking yesterday  - diving through space together - me and my dream guide - like one we glide through space and it feels it could never be different ... we glide through the concrete on the front of the main yard -  half our bodies in and half out of the concrete slabs and i am fully aware of this being out of the usual although in nld - its amazing non the less   i say" this is concrete we are flying through! " 
" Thats right" he smiles back at me

----------


## Patience108

4 Mini Wilds ✨
Just wrote all all out and it was deleted so this version will be shorter. Went to bed around 10 PM after being on DV. Took small amount of melatonin to help me drift off and 100 B. Said mantra's  as I fell asleep.✨ Listened to Gateway to Inner self a bit today too - it's great!

Had a row for Wild's albite brief ones 
I did wbtb from 3.30am to 4.15am and massage to my back and said mantra's - I set up the bed. I put on the fan and earplugs and I mask.

I lay back down for a long while because of the comfy bed and the massage I was able to stay still for long time with no problem - Dreamlets passed and spasms jogged my foot and other parts of my body - sleep to my body came Finally.

The first wild was happening-  I was drifting off and a dream came ...in the darkness I walked up a dark road to the side of the road a figure came to greet me with palms together in a bow. I suddenly felt my body separate away from my body in the bed - i love that feeling ✨and I know i am Dreaming.

"I'm dreaming" I called out happily and knowing I had just come from a Wild dive I was a bit giddy then I called out  "next level now" then I called out "higher self now" ( these are from William Buhlman's book but I should have given myself some more time to settle in to the LD 

I believe this was all a bit too much too soon and I found myself back on my body ::alien:: 

Laid still - letting things come and go ....some time later dreamlets were entering my awareness again✨
I started to make sense of the visions and felt I was standing next to a moving train ...I through my heavy bag up onto the train and then managed to jump up myself just as the train was picking up speed and moving off into the open track. I was on the last carriage and looked back at the terrain I had just jumped away from - it was a beautiful place
 " it's India - how Wonderfull " I cried out happily " I am so happy to see you again!"
Oh - the sky is a beautiful blue and I feel it's a wonderful place to be in my lucid dream world✨

I am back in my bed after feeling the shift come on...I lay still and waited once more ::alien:: 

The next was a dreamlet recognition again - in the darkness I can make some shadows out - there is me and 2 others - I am very aware that I am transitioning into a dream so need to act carefully and with ease...I shoot the dangerous robot guy with some metal discs and he starts to disintegrate - I move towards the other person as an attempt to get the Lucid dream going ... I grapple about in the dark about and am back in my body...

The next was myself in a dark room with 2 others - Little David and Daniel...Daniel says under his breath that David in a child and I see David is hurt. I say to Daniel
" You should be respectful towards people as they are to you" 
He laughs as I walk out.

I very badly wanted to carry on but had to get up - tomorrow I return !

4 successfull wild Dives - i spose they could have been deild's but i cannot be sure as it felt like some time between each re- entering ...not quickly. 
I am happy with my awareness during the dives as being present and able to respond to the dreamlets is something I very much wish to work on more and more ...yay " It's happening !" - I feel good progress in being made after about one year of pretty steady work ... My LD number is now 110 - mostly Dild/Mild's

----------

